# Danville



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm bidding on a job in Danville, IL, through FBO.gov. 1-2 houses then apparently 8 more. Need an Illinois plumber to work with in the area. Please PM me. You can actually see the job by going to FBO.gov and looking at illinois and search plumbing. It's called small house model home.

v/r
Shannon


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

will clarify, I'm an Illinois Plumbing Contractor. I just need skilled people to work with on the project. Anyone familiar with the area please pass on a name. It's the local 157, may have to go that route.

Thank You,
Shannon


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You are going to sign up with the mechanical contractors association for 1 job???

Hire a Danville local yokel plumber to help you. My office is just 2 hours from there. Stop by, I'll buy you a steak err I mean hot dog.....


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

I figured you'd bite eventually:laughing:. I just need someone to work with and honestly, I like to see folks work. Someone I can trust. Plan calls for two 24 fixture houses but site plan shows 8 more. 2 Code Plumbing (a service disabled veteran owned plumbing company) will propose, permit and work, but I'm in Antioch, IL 3 hours away. Need local partner to keep things going after initial rough is done.

Pretty simple, a sub. Call me, numbers on my truck.

Shannon


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If it where service plumbing I would be all over that. I would be useless in new construction since I have never done any. It is cool you are reaching out to fellow PZ members in the area.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Not really interested in being the sub of a sub......

Unless there is more money in this job than I think.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

When you say someone to "work with you" are you HIRING, or are you looking to either sub the work or 1099 someone?


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay, maybe partner is better. I think there's money to be made for all parties.

Shannon


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

That's funny! The guy that I trained from 05-08 is from there. He still works with me from time to time when I'm in a pinch! He always tells me he was the only white family in a dark place. :whistling2: (Not such a good area from what I been told)


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

3KP said:


> That's funny! The guy that I trained from 05-08 is from there. He still works with me from time to time when I'm in a pinch! He always tells me he was the only white family in a dark place. :whistling2: (Not such a good area from what I been told)


Ok and what is that supposed to mean? Because there aren't any white families its a bad place?


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you Tungsten. Please keep race inferences to yourself. I don't want to hear and am disapointed the moderators of this forum allow it. 

3/4


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Sorry 3/4*

tungsten plumb as for your comment. My friend said there is a lot of gang (Latin Kings, BGD, Vice Lords,and ?) activity (drive by and bad stuff) I was just quoting what he said about it's more populated by color folk Black/Hispanic are more dominate there. I wouldn't go there if you paid me.. And NO I wasn't trying to make it sound racist Just not a place to work or live if you are not welcomed.... 

Sorry 3/4 MIP I was just quoting a friend from there.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a free county and forum. I see no racism in his post. Did you read something I didn't?



3/4 MIP said:


> Thank you Tungsten. Please keep race inferences to yourself. I don't want to hear and am disapointed the moderators of this forum allow it.
> 
> 3/4


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually, its not. I'm white and probably have my bias' just like many others. These forums seem to be very good at stopping profanity and other crude talk, but take a blind eye to race inferences.

Doesn't matter anyway I sent a no intention to bid letter to the 5 generals contacting me. When i viewed the plans and SOW, it was a little too big for my fledgling company. Hey, it's no secret, go to FBO.gov and search Illinois and type in keyword plumbing. Scroll through the plumbing jobs -Its called "small home". You can look at the plans yourself. Heck, if you register, as i did, you can get on the bid list.

I'm all about folks working.

Shannon


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Shannon,
Nobody will be happy with the moderation here all the time. If somebody wants to stereotype a certain race and poke fun. I got no problem with it. Just be prepared to take what you dish out. All out racism is a no no and I have removed that in the past. 

Take a ride through the PJ's in downtown Danville. Let me know what kind of stereotype you think those neighborhoods are helping to re-enforce.

There is white trash and black trash. It's all just trash to me.

A local will bid that kind of work CHEAP. I prefer to go after work the average jobber is afraid of.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Matt,
Remember, its prevailing wage. They can't be too cheap.

Shannon


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

When you have more experience with these jobs you will begin to see how folks do the end run around on prevailing wage.

For example:

Father/Son companies
Any immediate family company
Summer help
Cash pay-back from employees after the checks are cut
Not getting caught (turning in a fake certified payroll)

I looked at it. I couldn't get a price together by bid date. Working on 3 others presently.


----------

